# segment blank



## bellringer 75 (Nov 27, 2012)

if i want to make a segment blank what is the best way to do it


----------



## TerryDowning (Nov 27, 2012)

First come up with a design in your head or sketch it out.

Random?
Scallop?
Narrow material sandwiched by thicker? There are so many things you can do with segmenting.

What materials do you want to use?  This affects the type of adhesive to use.

To get the best possible help, your questions need to be a bit more specific.

What kind of tools do you have to work with?

Probably the easiest segmented blank to start with is to glue up several thinner slabs of wood 1/8" to 3/8" thick approximately 6 inches long. Glue them up using yellow carpenter's glue clamp and let sit over night. Glue up enough so it's slightly thicker than a standard blank.  Drill the hole a bit off center just to make things interesting then proceed as normal with your pen making process.  Again, this is the easiest way to start and will give you ideas to practice on for applying glue, figuring out how much clamping pressure to use, etc. Segmenting takes a lot of patience and a lot of practice. The good news is you can come up with all kinds of interesting blanks for the cost of glue and some time as most of use scraps and cutoffs for segmenting.

Best of luck!


----------



## bellringer 75 (Nov 27, 2012)

i would like to make it out of a mix of mahogany and maple and a have a band saw and a hand held belt sander


----------



## NotURMailman (Nov 27, 2012)

Sounds like you have what you need, assuming a god method of clamping.

What kind of segments are you wanting to make? Angled "slash" cuts? Bands? Stripes?

Not that I'll be the best one to help you, but that info will lead to more helpful answers.


----------



## NotURMailman (Nov 27, 2012)

I can tell you that when I use Titebond (usually II or III) to glue wood to wood I have yet to have a glue joint fail.


WOOPS... how did I skip that other post, he pretty much already said what I said?!


----------



## bellringer 75 (Nov 27, 2012)

stripes


----------



## skiprat (Nov 27, 2012)

Horizontal, vertical or diagonal?


----------



## bellringer 75 (Nov 27, 2012)

horizontal


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 7, 2012)

bellringer 75 said:


> if i want to make a segment blank what is the best way to do it


 

You are not supplying enough info to help you. All we have is vertical stripes. Are you wanting to do this or are you just probing??? Make a sketch of what you are looking to do.


----------



## butchf18a (Jan 9, 2013)

Do a search here in IAP for segmented pens and you will get a list of free tudorials, usually pdf format that you can print out. Most have pictures. Google search as well will produce lots of results


----------

